#  Krankenpflege >   Pysiotherapie-->Beslastungssteigerung >

## -Tiinaaaa-

Hallo alle miteinander,
vor 7 Wochen habe ich mir eine Trimalleoläre Sprunggelenksfraktur zugezogen (siehe Bericht Trimalleoläre Srunggelenksfraktur vom 28.05.2009) nach 6 Wochen fand die Stellschrauebenentfernung statt.Der ganze Krankheitsverlauf verlief reibungslos.
Ich sollte nun mit der Belastungssteigerung beginnen.Hab mich jedoch noch nicht so sehr getraut und auch nur wenig belastet.
Heute als ich bei einer Röntgenkontrolle war meinte der Arzt ich darf nun voll belasten.
Ich trau mich jedoch garnicht da mein Bein ja fast keine Muskulatur mehr hat.Abegesehen davon ist es auch ein ganz komisches Gefühl.
Da ich erst in 4 tagen wieder eiinen Termin bei meiner Pysiotherapeutin habe wollte ich fragen wie ihr dieses Problem angehen würdet?
Was hilft mir meine Angst zu überwinden und wie soll ich die Belastungssteigerung schnellstmöglich vornehmen?
Von jetzt auf gleich Vollbelasten wäre auch nichts oder?
Ging es jemanden auch so? Wie habt ihr eure Angst überwunden?
Lg

----------


## Christiane

Wovor hast du genau Angst? Angst vor Schmerzen oder Angst vor dem Fallen? Kaputtgehen wird jetzt nichts mehr, das ist unwahrscheinlich.

----------


## -Tiinaaaa-

Wenn ich darufsteige dann sticht es, vorallem in der Verse.Und es fühlt sich ganz komisch an. Ich hab das Gefühl mein Fuss trägt mich nicht. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen zu gehen,es geht einfach nicht...

----------


## Christiane

Dieses Gefühl ist ganz normal. Du hast deinen Fuß eine Zeitlang nicht belastet. Die Natur investiert keine Energie in Strukturen, die nicht genutzt werden, und so wird Muskelmasse zurückgebaut. Da du in physiotherapeutischer Behandlung bist, wird dir die Kollegin sicher zeigen, wie man die verlorene Kraft wieder antrainiert. Sie wird auch an deinem Gangbild arbeiten. 
Kannst du noch etwas mehr zu diesem stechenden Scherz erzählen? Sticht es direkt im Knochen oder ist das eher im Muskel bzw oberflächlich?

----------


## -Tiinaaaa-

Danke für die Antwort! Es fühlt sich eher so an als wäre es direkt unter der Haut,also mehr Oberflächlich.
Ich bin aber heute ein paar Schritte gegangen =) =)
Hab mich voll gefreut,zuerst macht man garkeine Fortschritte...da ist man schon enttäuscht und auch vielleicht ein bisschen ungeduldig  :Zwinker:  Hoffe es geht jetzt vorran!!
Danke nochmal =)

----------


## Christiane

Lass mal beim nächsten Physio-Termin deinen Rücken anschauen. Das veränderte, einseitige Gangbild der letzten Zeit hat sich bei dir offenbar auch auf Becken und Lendenwirbel ausgewirkt. Möglich, dass da ein austretender Beinnerv geärgert wurde.

----------


## -Tiinaaaa-

danke für die mühe christiane!! =) 
ich habe gleich einen termin und werde das ansprechen.
Vielen Dank!

----------

